# Salary $100k in Atl, Georgia



## mac_mac74 (Nov 13, 2008)

So I am busy in discussions with a company in the US to move over and work in Atlanta, GA, I currently run a very successful business and am quite a reasonably high income earner. 

I am migrating for political and family safety reasons, the company wants to offer around $100k p/a - slightly more but once factoring in Visa costs / legal costs, this is probably the number that will be agreed on. 

Its clear that $100k is a lot less than what I earn from a lifestyle perspective, and im willing to take the risk for the sake of moving, but I would like to get a sense on how well / or bad you can live on $100k for a family of three (kid of 6 yrs old).

Thanks in advance


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is this on a temporary work permit (such as HB-1), or do they apply for an employment based green card?
That, for me, would make a difference. As with the first one, you're tied to the employer for as long as you would like to stay in the US (or as long as they think you're useful to them). With a green card, you can move on to greener pastures.

What do they offer on top of that? Pension? Full benefits for you and the family (what is the deductible?)? 

Factoring in the moving cost/visa cost into an annual wage is ridiculous, as this is only a one time cost (and illegal to charge the employee for that), while your wage goes over years and years (hopefully).


----------



## mac_mac74 (Nov 13, 2008)

EVHB said:


> Is this on a temporary work permit (such as HB-1), or do they apply for an employment based green card?
> That, for me, would make a difference. As with the first one, you're tied to the employer for as long as you would like to stay in the US (or as long as they think you're useful to them). With a green card, you can move on to greener pastures.
> 
> What do they offer on top of that? Pension? Full benefits for you and the family (what is the deductible?)?
> ...


Would be a work visa - contractually bound by a period we have agreed to as yet, same as the benefits, so its really early days - I am aware that I currently earn a lot more than that in my current country, but I really want to move to the US - absolutely love the place - the visa cost is factored in to cover it over the a year or two, to be honest im ok with that, its worth it.

My salary will probably end up around $100k and I want to see how my lifestyle will change.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It depends on what you and your family consider lifestyle. What are your needs and wants? What commute are you willing to drive? Atlanta is a big. In Buckhead 100k/family of 4 is impossible, in Powdersprings it will be ok.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

mac_mac74 said:


> but I really want to move to the US - absolutely love the place - the visa cost is factored in to cover it over the a year or two, to be honest im ok with that, its worth it.


Temporary work visa is what it is, TEMPORARY. So you can only stay for a couple of years. No green card.
And if something happens, it doesn't matter what you've written in a contract, if they lay you off, you have to pack and go immediately. Even if it's in the middle of the school year/your house isn't sold yet/the lease on the house is still running/...


----------

